# The Shallows Debuting on Digital September 13 and on 4K Ultra HD, Blu-ray & DVD September 27



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Breathtaking” ~ Brian Formo, COLLIDER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

